# Recomendations for online pet medication companies



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Can anyone recomend a reliable online supplier of pet medicine please? We are trying to reduce the cost of taking our two largish dogs abroad now we are going more frequently. Our vet is quite happy to supply the (chargeable) perscriptions. 

Malcolm


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We have always assumed that if you have to pay for the prescription (we use Advantex) then you might as well buy from the vet, would be interested to know if you find it cheaper.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

What kind of medication do you mean ? A number of things can be bought OTC here which require a prescriotion in the UK ( that goes for human stuff too ) . I also use an online supplier but stuff like Avantix i just buy in a shop to save the hassle.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I mainly use Advantix and Advocate, I know one can be bought without persciption, and worming tablets, we use Drontal. I've seen some very cheap prices online, but I'd sooner buy medications from a site that is recomended.


Malcolm


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

I have used petmeds and medicanimal. You may find one cheaper than the other...petmeds are definitely UK based .
Had no problems with either of them.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Have you tried the local chemist?
We have to buy optimmune eye ointment regularly for one of our hounds and the online price was considerably cheaper than the vets were going to charge us.So,armed with the online price printed out I asked the chemist if they could match it.They couldn't quite go as cheap but not far off and significantly cheaper than vets.

I still have to take the dog to the vets every 3 months for an eye examination and they are happy to give me a prescription for a 3 month period,makes it considerably cheaper than the vets supplying the ointment.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Only ever used :

http://www.viovet.co.uk/

Their in house vet is also great to talk to

All the above is typed as 3rd person, her indoors does it all. :lol:

tony


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> Have you tried the local chemist?
> We have to buy optimmune eye ointment regularly for one of our hounds and the online price was considerably cheaper than the vets were going to charge us.So,armed with the online price printed out I asked the chemist if they could match it.They couldn't quite go as cheap but not far off and significantly cheaper than vets.
> 
> I still have to take the dog to the vets every 3 months for an eye examination and they are happy to give me a prescription for a 3 month period,makes it considerably cheaper than the vets supplying the ointment.


It never occured to me to ask the chemist. I might try that, thanks

Malcolm


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

Agree with GEMMY try www.viovet.co.uk free next day delivery if your order is over £29, we even get food from them as well as medicines, try to get your vet when you get your prescription to make it out with a few repeats so you don't have to get a new prescription every time, some will not exceed a 6 month supply.
Don


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Another vote for Viovet - we find them significantly cheaper than buying from our local vet and their service is very good indeed.


----------

